# Stadium Grow Info?



## Nitro1990 (Jan 2, 2014)

so im looking to do a stadium grow but before i put all the work into building it am looking for some questions so be answered?
i been growing for about 4 years now am looking to broaden my abilities 

i looking at a better yield over a normal 600w hps grow? 

is there any problems with growing like this if so what? 

if i done a stadium grow would i be better angling the reflector or using a bare bulb vertical?


now before you say go and search i have and ive only found info for hydro stadiums im looking on doing a soil one 





2ft3W 4ft7H 4ft7L tent with a 600w light 9L pots/12 plants with 2 3 tier steps that will both be 2ft3L 1ft5H 2ft1W 4x 40 cfm fans and 2x 6" oscillating fans i will have drip trays under the tiers as they will be made of wood


any info or advice will me much appreciated


----------



## Nitro1990 (Jan 14, 2014)

So ive set it up and all is going good so far just a few teething issues


----------



## Prawn Connery (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry I didn't see this earlier, but my only real advice at this stage would be to remove a couple of pots on the bottom tier and replace them with a small floor fan or desk fan pointing upwards to cool the bulb and get some air circulation in there. 600w can generate a fair bit of heat in a small space such as yours (400w is probably a bit more ideally suited to a 3'x2' cabinet), but as long as you have good ventilation and it doesn't get too hot in your area, it should be OK.

Now I know this is going to sound counter-intuitive, but you might also get better results if you turn that bulb on its side - horizontally - with a reflector hood above it. The reason is because you are trying to grow vertically with horizontal-type dimensions. Even though you've created a stadium, there doesn't appear to be room for any plants to surround the light at the back and front of your space - that light is going to be wasted, to an extent, as you'll be relying on it to be reflected off the panda film/white plastic and back on to your plants.

If I had your space and dimensions, this is how I would do it. It's like a 3/4 vertical grow, but horizontally (if that makes sense - see the way the plants still surround most of the bulb? The reflector sits above the canopy and reflects back down on it). If you still want to grow vertically, make sure you get a fan under the bulb for best results. 

.....------- 
V......*O*......V
..V...........V
....V V V V


----------



## Nitro1990 (Jan 19, 2014)

yeah i have a good air circulation in there i have 4 85cfm fans 2 run at all times 1 intake 1 exhausted and the other 2 are on a timer to come on every 10 mins for 5 min that keeps the room around 75-82 even on a hot day i also do have 2 6" floor fans on order to help the air move 

see i have been thinking about using the hood again as i have also been thinking about the light wasted but if i put the reflector back on i couldn't use the top tier as it would be less than a ft from the light so i may have to invest in a cool tube 

ill be talking to me grow partner tomorrow about possibly getting a tent, cool hood and trying again also if i have a tent i have a lot more hight and width 

thanks for your help and input


----------



## spunion (Feb 6, 2014)

I've seen people use a bare bulb vertical with hose/ducting directly above the light, leading to the exhaust. I could never find a cool tube that was made for vertical, but that was a few years ago.

Also keep in mind, plants directly below the vertical light won't yield quite as well, so putting a fan down there isn't sacrificing much. You definitely want to go vertical if you do a stadium though, otherwise there is no point.

I would also recommend having plants in a complete 360 around the bulb, as well as lowering the bottom plants so you can add another row on the top. Or just add another row on the top if there is more width available. Stadiums are all about maximizing the amount of light used, you want every inch of that light being absorbed by plants. The best ones have the plants on an angle, so they are getting 360 degrees of light, as opposed to 180.


----------

